# Rebuilding a 1978 Dodge class C MH



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Got this RV for my grandson. Folks selling this RV needed some money. Their need clouded my judgement. So far the stove/oven are gone as is the shower, refrig, toilet, exhaust hood, converter, screen door, roof AC unit, rear bath vent, ac fuse box, chairs and table. The engine is a Dodge 440 with very low compression. Have replaced the radiator, removed the engine AC, water pump, removed fuel pump and installed electric fuel pump, and changed wheels and tires to 16 inch. Yesterday was used removing the complete ceiling. This is a tough, dirty, difficult task. Gonna add more wood for roof support. Changing vents and AC to fixed skylites. Gathering up all the trash is tough. Some help is welcome. Frank


----------



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

I once bought an old trailer 28". When I opened the floor there was not much of beams left. I might have planted strawberries right into the rotten stuff to have them bloom soon. 
Are you close to a 2nd hand rv sales op where you may find used replacements? 
What climate are you using it in (not storing). If you are in a camp ground with power use 1 or 2 blowing heaters of 1.5 kw each. Get a used fridge that will get through the door or door frame. 
You need no toilet and shower inside the vehicle in a camp ground. A chemical toilet will do for emergencies and traveling. 
I never used propane in the old unit, why bother about leaks when you can cook with electricity? I never used A/C, bought a suitable fan blowing at me. 
Simplify, use 20 lt water cans. What can your grandson repair? If he s big enough for a vehicle he might be big enough to swing a hammer.


----------

